# WE STILL HAVE OPENINGS FOR 2013/2014 season -- Marion County -- 986 ac.



## Mad Racks (Aug 4, 2010)

2013 MEMBERSHIP DRIVE ---- 986 ac. QDM club just 7 miles south of Beuna Vista on Hwy 41. Property has 3 creeks that flow year round and good roads. 15 food plot locations,  need work. PM your name and number for more info. Showing property each weekend till membership is full. Membership dues are $750.00 per year. So check us out, our club may just be what your looking for. Here is Jim's trophy.

 Thanks Madison.


----------



## garnede (Oct 25, 2010)

How many members do you have? thanks


----------



## Snake89 (Nov 28, 2010)

hey, i'm interested for next year. can u send me a pm bout the number of members rules etc?


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 10, 2011)

Snake89 said:


> hey, i'm interested for next year. can u send me a pm bout the number of members rules etc?



Ditto. I may be interested.


----------



## kirby27 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey I grew up in south marion county I was wondering if you can tell me the area you are in. Also how much per yr and how many acres. Also I mainly turkey hunt would you consider a partial membership just through the end of may 2011.


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 7, 2011)

Any hogs?  Let me know would be interested For 2012 season


----------



## Mad Racks (Dec 20, 2011)

No hogs yet, but they are close by.


----------



## Cooondog (Dec 21, 2011)

Sent pm yesterday


----------



## pastorbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Myself and another gentleman may be interested in joining this hunting club. We would like to look at the property and get more info. You may contact me at (229) 938-2087.


----------



## Cooondog (Feb 6, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## mudd (Mar 3, 2012)

do you have power? private stands or pin in?


----------



## mike4939 (Aug 23, 2012)

Please PM me some info or call me I sent PM with contact info


----------



## Mad Racks (Nov 14, 2012)

Still have openings, need rain plots growing slow. Congrats on Ron's 10 point, Felix's 8 point and JC's Doe. Seeing lots of young Bucks (6 points and under). Cooler weather and rut have them moving, looking to harvest more. Good hunting to all.


----------



## Ferrarifixr (Nov 15, 2012)

How many members do you have?


----------



## monty2430 (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you have a campsite? Please send club rules, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes we do, no elect./water at this time but gen. are used and we bring water.


----------



## TOORED (Jul 11, 2013)

PM sent July 10th. Thanks


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 14, 2013)

We still have room for you, so send your PM with your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.   P.S. -- Season will be here soon, looking forward to a good one.


----------



## TOORED (Jul 15, 2013)

Mad Racks,

I sent you another PM with my info. If you don't get that one let me know and I'll post it here.

Thanks!


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 15, 2013)

Had to go back out of town to work, but back now. Let's try this again. We still have openings in our club. Please PM your name and number for more info, thanks Madison.   PS. I have 5 names/numbers while I was gone I'll PM them now.


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 10, 2013)

Still have openings, PM your name and number for more info and I'll call you back after 6:30 pm. Monday - Friday. Thanks Madison.


----------



## Mad Racks (Nov 6, 2013)

ttt


----------



## bdog (Jan 9, 2014)

How many openings do you have for2014? I have 4 maybe 5 people that are interested. (706) 905-1844 
Brian Cantrell


----------

